# Java-Spiel mit Eclipse ausführen



## nafavaj (24. Aug 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde gerne das Freeware-spiel Prelude of the Chambered (notch) bei mir in Eclipse zum laufen kriegen. Erhoffe mir dadurch in Java ein bisschen dazuzulernen. Leider krieg ich Fehler angezeigt obwohl der Code korrekt sein müsste.
Denn Source-Code gibt es hier Ludum Dare  Ludum Dare 21
und die Fehler-Meldungen hier 


Danke,
Viktor


----------



## Fu3L (24. Aug 2011)

Da ich mir den Sourcecode eh irgendwann ziehen wollte, hab ichs mal getestet.

Das Problem liegt darin, dass Eclipse die Grafiken nicht findet.

Du musst den Inhalt von res in den src ordner kopieren:


```
src 
    com.....
    com.....
    gui
    level
    snd
```

So funktioniert es vorläufig. Da ich das selbst unschön finde, würde ich die Art umschreiben wie die Bilder in "Art" geladen werden.


----------



## Noctarius (24. Aug 2011)

Wieso den res Folder nicht einfach als Sourcefolder markieren? Oo


----------



## Fu3L (24. Aug 2011)

Wieder was gelernt^^  (jaa, ich weiß, man sollte seine IDE besser kennen, als ich es tue )


----------



## nafavaj (25. Aug 2011)

Danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## Apo (25. Aug 2011)

Kann dir auch den Source-Code vom anderen Java-Gott empfehlen. Nebenbei das Spiel ist auch sehr nett.
Link zu The Cell von kevglass. Einfach downloaden. Source ist dabei.


----------

